

Viewport Resizer - Responsive Design Testing Tool - experiment0
http://lab.maltewassermann.com/viewport-resizer/

======
lnanek2
I've used browser plugins for this for a decade already, for Firefox even
before Chrome was written. I guess a bookmarklet is more accessible and easier
to install, though. That said, if you really want to break new ground, The
Android layout editor recently gained the ability to show multiple layouts of
different size/orientation at once. It would be nice if someone made a browser
equivalent. I.e. so you can easily tweak some HTML/CSS and see several
different windows with different resolutions update instantly, preferably not
having to go click refresh on all of them. Although monitoring file changes
may require going back to more powerful technology, like plugins.

------
diggan
Or, use the Responsive Design View in Firefox

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Tools/Responsive_De...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Tools/Responsive_Design_View)

------
kevincennis
Would be nice if this worked with HTTPS, but otherwise it's pretty awesome.

------
mnicole
This is really nice, good work! I think the print icon should be an actual
printer rather than an ink droplet though.

------
stblack
This might be nice, but my personal opinion: whoever designs UI elements with
dark grey text on black backgrounds is a absolute f'king moron. That shit
needs to stop.

------
andrewmunsell
This seems like a pretty nice tool.

